# Miscarried at 18w 2 days - Cervix opened



## sjulias67

Hi,

I am 37 years old and lost my angel at 18 weeks 2 days. I had found out in mid April that I was pregnant. I have 9 year old and had a healthy pregnancy,though I dilated very fast and had a short labor with my first child.

I spotted a little for a day in the second month(dark brow). Had severe morning sickness. Things started easing out after 3rd month. I had excess vaginal discharge during this pregnancy and had to use pads everyday. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said it was fine. Pap smear was done and the test was normal.

Had an appointment with the Genetic counselor on July1st and on June 30th when I returned back from work. There was red blood on my pad. Called the doctor on duty, he said that if it not heavy, I could wait till the morning to have an ultrasound. That whole night I had white discharge with streaks of blood, but not heavy.

Went with DH for the ultrasound and the doctor said that my cervix had dilated and opened 2.5 cm. She forwarded me to the labor and delivery unit for a cerclage.

The doctor at the labor and delivery unit said that the sac had come down and it was a inevitable miscarriage. She said that she cannot put a cerclage 
as I was bleeding(tough it was very minimal) and there was not way to save the pregnancy, either I could induce the labor or go home and come back in emergency. DH and I decided to induce the labor.

I am having after thoughts about it now. Should I have come back home and waited to see if the bleeding would have stopped. The doctor was not very encouraging about pushing the sac back in and putting a stitch.

I have tried to talk to the doctor whether this miscarriage was due to incompetent cervix. She doesn't think so, as I have had no procedures done on my cervix and my first pregnancy was fine. I asked her whether she would monitor me in my next pregnancy for the opening of the cervix and she says that it is not incompetent cervix.

The chromosome results are not in yet, but I am going crazy, totally scared as I feel totally hopeless that I won't have a doctor who would monitor me in the next pregnancy and fearful that I will lose another pregnancy.

I have tried calling around to OB/GYN who deal in high risk obstetrics and am not finding many. 

Any advise would help

Thanks,


----------



## Kiki09

I am so sorry, did not want to just read and run, are they not able to tell you why this might have happened? I am sure they would want to monitor you in future, it would be strange not to? I would have a word your mw and your Dr.

Have you had any kind of biopsy or anything on your cervix as a result of a smear test in the past? maybe that has weakened it?

:hugs:


----------



## sjulias67

Kiki09 said:


> I am so sorry, did not want to just read and run, are they not able to tell you why this might have happened? I am sure they would want to monitor you in future, it would be strange not to? I would have a word your mw and your Dr.
> 
> Have you had any kind of biopsy or anything on your cervix as a result of a smear test in the past? maybe that has weakened it?
> 
> :hugs:

No, I have had no procedures done. 

Don't know whom to turn to, to have it properly diagnosed. There aren't many high risk obstetrics where I live close by. 

Am not able to figure a way out.

Thanks,


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Im so sorry for you loss :hugs:

I am no doctor but that definitely sounds like an imcompetent cervix, have you researched the symptoms/signs of an imcompetent cervix? If I were in your situation, I would seriously consider finding a new doctor. I hope you get some answers. will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Firstly, I am so sorry for your loss :cry:
Please do a search for user Truthbtold as she had EXACTLY the same thing happen at around exactly the same time frame. It WAS an IC and she is pregnant again and had a Cerclage done at around 12 weeks.
I am sure she will be able to help you :hugs:


----------



## noshowjo

oh i am so so sorry to hear of your loss and just wanted to send you massive hug (((())))


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Pip x


----------



## GMATP 2011

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray you find the answers soon and find the doctor you want to work with in the future.


----------



## Moti

I'm am so, so sorry for your loss.

As others have said if you're not getting the answers you need from your current health team, look elsewhere.

It's so important to be closely monitored with subsequent pregnancies.

I hope you get some answers.:hugs:


----------



## Skyeyes

I also had a very first, fast labor as my first daughter born at 37 weeks. Then I lost a boy 21-22 weeks along (bag of waters hanging out). Lost several boys and a daughter between 3 1/2 months and 5 1/2 months and in between carried a boy to 35 weeks, but had funneled at 6 months and was on bedrest till I went into labor. Felt like the doctor and their practice was very incompetent and didn't listen. I felt changes in my cervix (like scratching) and a lot of pressure. I also found out from my birth mom, that sometimes IC can run in the family without anything done to the cervix (like my case). My real aunts, grandmothers, great aunts all had problems carrying to term, although she did not have any problems.

I changed doctors and found someone that would listen. Like this time at 11 weeks or so I noticed my cervix felt like there was scratching and pressure in there...almost like I felt last time. Doctor always felt it was too early, but I kept at him saying it is happening again, he had a ultrasound of my cervix which 5-6 days before was 3cm and it went down to 2.5cm. He scheduled me immediately for cerclage at 12 weeks within a few days.

Have to say that you as a patient and keeping on top of things go a long way. A week ago he removed my stitch at 35 weeks 6 days. My cervix opened immediately to 2 and then walked around for an hour and was at 4. Admitted to L&D and that night I had my little guy. So miracles do exist, but FIND a doctor that will listen and work with you. :) fairy dust to all....

Good luck :) Very sorry for your loss, it is truly hard but remain strong..


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry for your loss hon - definately sounds like IC to me - worth trying to find a Dr who works with you and whom you can trust - big hugs hon x


----------



## tennismom

look for a maternal /fetal specialist /high risk doctor. DEF. founds like IC to me. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

